# Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - All preggo, one month to go!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

This morning we bred Tessie to Flashback and everything went smoothly. We have 2 more does to breed, and they should come into heat 2 and 3 days from now. I can't wait for babies! :leap:

















From this breeding I'm hoping for a gray roan with lots of white overlay. I think those look so pretty! Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: too, of course!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - First Breeding! Yahoo!*

Looks like a good pairing! Thinking pink for you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - First Breeding! Yahoo!*

Thank you!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - First Breeding! Yahoo!*

They look like they will probably produce gorgeous kiddos for ya!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - First Breeding! Yahoo!*

I love the grey roan! Hope they have :kidred: :kidred: :kidder: for you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - First Breeding! Yahoo!*

You're welcome! Keep us posted!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 2nd Breeding, Helen and Ki*

2nd breeding has taken place! Kiwi had no problem at all breeding Helen; he went nuts over her and bred her almost before you could say "blubber." :laugh: 
hlala: :lovey:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 2nd Breeding, Helen and Ki*

:thumb: Good boys!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 2nd Breeding, Helen and Ki*

I hope they both have :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: and the colors you want! Good luck! Don't forget pics when the kids arrive! :thumbup:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 2nd Breeding, Helen and Ki*

Thanks!  I was hoping Snowbell would go into heat today, but not yet.  I won't forget pics of the kids!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 3rd and last Breeding!*

I let Snowbell and Kiwi together last night, and it looked like he bred her. I hope he did. She was scared of him, poor baby! The picture of Snowbell was taken a few months ago - she is nearly full size now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 3rd and last Breeding!*

They are beautiful! I love Snowball, she's adorable  Hope she took for you! Can't wait to see what your girls have!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 3rd and last Breeding!*

Thank you!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 3rd and last Breeding!*

There all beautiful! I love Kiwi's colors! now the waiting begins,lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 3rd and last Breeding!*

Can't wait to see all those cute kids!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 3rd and last Breeding!*

congrats!! Yay on getting them bred  Hope you get lots of :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 3rd and last Breeding!*

:leap: Congrats!! Hope they settle well for you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - 3rd and last Breeding!*

Thank you! It looks like all 3 are preggy. :leap:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - Feeling babies!!*

Adding Lizzie Lou to my kidding thread. I don't have a picture of the sire.  She is due about the same time as my other does, but I'm not sure exactly when.









AND...today I felt babies kicking! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - Feeling babies!!*

Congrats... that is wonderful... :clap: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - Feeling babies!!*

Awww I LOVE feeling babies move! Makes the pregnancy for me, so much more REAL actually being able to feel or see them bouncing around  I 'think' I felt movement on my sons doe last week, a light flutter, but not real sure. She's super flighty right now, first timer, pregnancy hormones have gone to her head! So I don't mess with her much. In another week or so I'll start stalling her at night to get her used to it, and get her in the habit of being touched around the belly/udder. 
I haven't checked for movement on our other two who are due late next month. They typically don't care if I touch their bellies/udders or not, but it helps if I reward them with a treat, hehe.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Rocky Hollow Waiting Thread - All preggo, one month to g*



> Awww I LOVE feeling babies move! Makes the pregnancy for me, so much more REAL actually being able to feel or see them bouncing around


Same here! 
Well, they are all pregnant! Lizzie Lou is up first. I'm not sure exactly when she's due (she was pen bred). Should be mid to late Feb. It's funny; her pooch doesn't look bred, but I _definitely_ felt a baby kicking today!


----------

